# Ragging an Education



## rajwansh2003 (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you think ragging is should be necessary.
ANSWER: No
Some student in the college come and try to show there power and there approach. They think world start from them. Some do not know to respect there parent how will they respect any one else. Hostel is the place where they are free form parent control and start flying to new height. No respect to seniors, drugs, fight, rough language. If they do not study to respect to other how will they get either by force of love. How will they do job. 
    Ragging is the first part where they study to fight from the world. 

ANSWER: YES
yes student are loosing there life, parent are loosing there son, Is this ragging? Dancing, singing is ok but what about make them naked, use of arms and many other thing which could not be discussed. Ragging should stop !!! Seniors to show off they beat them, to prove knowledge punish them with different activity. Is this ragging ????????


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 18, 2009)

I have voted for NO! 

Well many colleges have taken steps to curb it but it continues underneath. Those who reports those cases gets highlighted and those who doesn't due to fear or shame keeps tolerating them but what do they get from tolerating...nothing but a wish to rag the next batch. If this continues there will be no end to it.

I think it is the students who can bring end to it, not the government. Students should join hands and fight against it in the form of complaining for saving themselves when they get ragged or complaining the authorities when they see others getting ragged!

To put the words into action, every fresher after getting ragged should complain for strict measures on the offender so that a feeling of fear of suspension comes in the minds of the seniors. 

I haven't seen any news shows showing the raggers who did the act. Instead of it they only show the victims. The news shows should show the students expelled due to ragging and not just show the victims of ragging. In this way a feeling of shame comes in minds of the raggers so that they think twice before an attempt to rag.

And this way only I hope someday the word "ragging" would be curbed from the dictionary and the minds of the people.


----------



## chesss (Jun 18, 2009)

> Dancing, singing is ok


 why is it ok ? I don't want to dance/sing ,why th e heck should anyone be forced into anything ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2009)

Ragging is a necessary evil.

If in limit (without harassing physically) it does more good than harm.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

always NO is an ANSWER


----------



## darrensmits (Feb 6, 2010)

Nowadays Ragging should become strictly Banned in the college because some Ragging was done very bedly impression of new student and they were trying to do them-self.There was  many case are available in police station.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 6, 2010)

its a matter of survival of the fittest


----------



## amol48 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would say remove the word "necessary" from the question. It's about being a necessity or not!

And I would say that, yes ragging to a 'decent' extent must be allowed! There are tons of students who just won't come out of their protective shell if they are not shown some demos of the real world. Ragging does this to them. I am totally against physical ragging and also severe mental ragging too! But a bit of fun is totally acceptable!

You just can't survive in the big bad world without actually experiencing it


----------



## desiibond (Feb 7, 2010)

sensitive ragging should be allowed. I myself was ragged (but it was all fun and nothing else) and those who ragged me later became very good friends whom I still know a lot and same was the case with my juniors in college. But my sub juniors were treated like VIPs by teachers etc and they we were never allowed to get near them. As a result, nobody are good friends with them.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 7, 2010)

Nothing harms when it is in limits. Even air harms when we take too much.

In my college, Our Starting time will be at 8AM, where as the junior's Starting time will be 8:30AM. And they'll leave college at 4:30PM where we will leave the college at 5PM. Pretty Awesome way of dealing  . As a result we have never been ragged neither do our Juniors.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ u missed fun man


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 7, 2010)

did I? I guess that. Pity me


----------



## krnm516 (Feb 8, 2010)

I say no but some limited stuff is yes


----------



## Beckhamgal (Feb 8, 2010)

Should be banned. Nothing is important than life.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 8, 2010)

should be permanently banned.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2010)

amol48 said:


> I would say remove the word "necessary" from the question. It's about being a necessity or not!
> 
> And I would say that, yes ragging to a 'decent' extent must be allowed! There are tons of students who just won't come out of their protective shell if they are not shown some demos of the real world. Ragging does this to them. I am totally against physical ragging and also severe mental ragging too! But a bit of fun is totally acceptable!
> 
> You just can't survive in the big bad world without actually experiencing it





desiibond said:


> sensitive ragging should be allowed. I myself was ragged (but it was all fun and nothing else) and those who ragged me later became very good friends whom I still know a lot and same was the case with my juniors in college. But my sub juniors were treated like VIPs by teachers etc and they we were never allowed to get near them. As a result, nobody are good friends with them.


Totally agree with u guys.

Ragging works like stripping 
It strips of all ur ego, dignity etc (all those misconception that u've about urself) and gives u a chance to rebirth.
U learn teamwork (stay as a team to be saved from seniors   ), courage (u r given some tasks to execute which u never ever thought u can, but u find out u can do that better than anyone), obedience (yes, obey ur senior, why? its needed, how many of u ACTUALLY obey ur parents ; "Do watever I say" ), recognition (U can sing, ur audion r going on dude, all those occasions u were made to sing, someone liked u and may be given a chance to sing in many events; its d seniors who r going to nominate u; same goes for dance, mimicry, any instrument playing etc)...

I again say, until ragging gets physical its totally acceptable.

From my personal experience, those who once ragged me, became my best friends. 
It happens like this, "A" rags u, and u remember him; when ragging period ends u'll remember only "A" among all those nameless seniors. And, if u happened to be staying in hostel u r the luckiest one.


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 9, 2010)

ragging is 4 the nuuubs.....


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 9, 2010)

I've only learned in hostels and I've had ragging far far worst than you or any of this generation can claim or even believe. I'm not going to to say ragging is bad or even if its a good. Ragging is like a high not controlled right and its going to blow out in an all goes brawl. 



> It happens like this, "A" rags u, and u remember him; when ragging period ends u'll remember only "A" among all those nameless seniors. And, if u happened to be staying in hostel u r the luckiest one.



Or it could be
A rags you , B thinks A is being an ass and is purely humiliating him. B says I'm not going to do it.  A gets gets pissed off because you just made him look bad in front of his juniors / his friends / girls etc. A pushes it . B pushes back...... Obviously we all know where this is going. I've seen it happen more times than I can count. Its at this point C walks in and drags you into his office and suspends both B and A for being morons. 

Okay maybe I pushed the above scenario but you have no idea how many times I have seen the above happen. Nonetheless I was  1 of the only 9 who had the guts to stay in a hostel in an Arts college back in the day in a 80 people batch. Our seniors outnumbered us like like 5:1. We got ragged like for 6 months but after those 6 months you have no idea of the respect and fun we've had  .


----------



## Stuge (Feb 9, 2010)

no ,its already a *Criminal Offense *


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Mar 27, 2010)

Check the link ragging in Jharkhand
*engeduindia.blogspot.com/2010/02/ragging-in-cambridge-institute-of.html
*newswing.com/?p=4166

now images is removed but in the news paper both the guys look like they have returned from kala paani


----------



## satyamy (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted for NO

watch this
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxeKSGelFrc


----------



## sid_ashok (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a documentary i created on ragging. 

"anarth"

This documentary won 1st prize at HBTI Kanpur annual fest INCORD 2010.

*anarth.siddr.com/


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ragging is bad but introduction is necessary to know who is your junior/senior and whom you are going to work with as team in college activities .


----------



## satyamy (Apr 24, 2010)

sid_ashok said:


> Here is a documentary i created on ragging.
> 
> "anarth"
> 
> ...


 
Very Nice Docu......


----------

